# Doing my own painting, got's to ax sum quistions.



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Sup. I have a friend here in Tampa that can get me into a car shop. The car shop includes a room where I can do some painting of my own. All the tools are supplied, I really just need some paint and such. I have a few questions on my selection:

Where can I find the paint. I plan on painting my interior and my exterior. I need to find a place that supplies my factory (FN4) color. I remember there being a place online that supplied this stuff by the (spray can, pint, litre, gallon....).

I'm painting my interior a silver metallic color, does anyone know a good color or code for my interior?

How much paint do I need?
For my interior, I'm doing all of the removal plastic pieces (smaller pieces mostly).
For my exterior, it is going to be my mirrors (JDM) and my trunk's center panel.

Inside, the pieces are plastic, do you think I need to add a flex agent to the paint to keep it from cracking?

What kind of base/top coat do I need to get? I want all the items to be glossy like the exterior. Also, just about all of the parts are plastic so even though I plan to sand the crap out of them, do I need a special base coat to make it bond better?
Thanks all.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

There are 2 places I know of that supply paint in the area(I live in New Port Richey). The first is Finishmaster,and the only 2 I know of are either in Pinellas Park(can't remember directions) or in Port Richey, just north of Main st in an old strip mall on the east side of 19.My favorite is Autobody Express because they deal with PPG Omni(my cheap paint of choice). They are behind the Coachman Carwash and Econo-bake on a road that is off 590?(road that has Wal Mart on the corner, but opposite side of 19). Feel free to PM me or IM me(AOL IM:eeyoreamc9083)for the other questions,since I will need to know more about what you are planning to make a recommendation.


----------

